# Good news/ Bad news



## Taydeon (Jul 30, 2008)

Well they found out who broke into my house because he had fingerprints on file ...and get this he is only 14 and both his friends are 13.....he told the police he heard from someone that i had alot of nice electronics in my house and thats why he did it....and he claimed he thought jaws was a komodo dragon ( lol ).... so the bad news is that he was keeping jaws in his garage and of course she found a way out so now she is roaming loose through where his grandmom stays..... 

The good news is all of my stolen stuff was recoverd and they also found herman in a rubbermaid tub!!!!!!!!! so my son will be happy to hear that....and the other good news is that state farm already sent me my renters insurance check and i will be using that money to buy another tegu and i will post pic as soon as i get it/them....i would further like to thank everyone on this forum for their support.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome! Always glad when these kind of things turn around for the better. I had a feeling it would. Bummer about your tegu, but don't give up! If I were you I would post flyers around the neighborhood where it got out. Ya never know.


----------



## Taydeon (Jul 30, 2008)

i was gonna go out there and look for it but the police would not tell me where he lived i guessed they figured i would try to do something to him or his grandma


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

Ask the police to put up fliers. There isn't much you can do, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 30, 2008)

dude, talk to the cops, tell them your lizard is roaming the guys grandma's house, i'm sure grammy would want your tegu out as much as you would. have the cops call her. i bet she'd be cool with you rummiging her house for a large reptile. 

i mean hell, people pay to have reptiles removed from their property.


----------



## DZLife (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, the bs that I get from cops really bugs me, but that just pisses me off.....I understand that they want to "protect" the kids and their grandma, but it's bs that they put forth no effort whatsoever into recovering the reptile...or at least allowing you to or providing a way that you may actively try to recover your beloved jaws.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2009)

did the kid get charged and arrested? he needs to pay for this and not get away with it 14 is old enough to take blame for this kind of nonsense


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tell the the cops the Tegu is big! And it going to get bigger!


----------



## k412 (Jun 10, 2009)

They could have notified Animal Control of the criminal's location and have a BOLO, "be on the lookout" for a Tegu in the area. Any calls of a related nature could have gotten him back to you. Sorry for your loss.


----------

